# Anubias - how humid?



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2011)

How humid do you need to keep Anubias?

I'm setting up a new open topped 120cm tank and am considering having Anubias barteri var. barteri protruding from the surface. 

Will I need to spray it daily, or will it be ok just left exposed?

Cheers.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2011)

I have tried this before with barteri nana and they just melt when exposed, think you would have to keep them pretty humid, like spray them once an hour.

EDIT: Just found this: viewtopic.php?f=56&t=12184&start=0


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2011)

Worth a read: http://anubias-engl.blogspot.com/2009/1 ... veral.html



> In contrast to the “true” terrarium, there is no need in vent holes in such greenhouses for Anubias, as it would be very problematically to reach necessary air humidity (more than 90%).


----------



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2011)

Thanks mate.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2011)

You could try a fern instead, have a look at my new nano journal, the fern inside the filter!


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2011)

The person to call would be JamesM, or anyone with experience with Af, as they supply their plants with a recommended humidity. Anubias had however supposed to be one of the easier ones to grow, swords by far being the most easy.


----------



## sanj (11 Feb 2011)

I dont have anubias, but i have some java fern starting to grow through the top of one of my tree stumps, its been there for a few months and so far all leaves are green although only 3-4" long.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (12 Mar 2011)

I'm growing Anubias at 85% humidity in one of my dart frog terrariums.


----------



## whatok (14 Mar 2011)

I have this species currently growing half submerged.

No problems with melt or dying leaves above the surface, even though some are bone dry.


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 Mar 2011)

Mine grows pretty well above the water surface as long as the stem and roots are in the water column itself. I find that once they are adapted to the humidity in the atmosphere, they do just fine. It's the transition part that was the hardest. One mistake and you get a dried plant. 

I'm struggling to get my bolbitis to grow above the water line though. It seems like the same method I used for anubias failed for bolbitis


----------

